# Need to pick a few brains.



## shadetree_1 (Jan 12, 2013)

Question for the more experienced turners out there.

I know alot of you turners buy and turn green wood as it is easier to turn, I recently bought a 5x8x1 1/2" piece of green Birdseye Burl Maple shown below and it is coated with wax, and I want to make Turkey Trumpet call blanks from it, what is the best way to remove the wax?


----------



## DKMD (Jan 12, 2013)

You can boil it and the wax will float to the top of the water and harden as the water cools… I'd leave the wood in the water until it comes to room temperature.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 12, 2013)

Damned nice piece of wood ! You can boil it like the Doc said. I usually just turn it away. It does not penetrate far into the wood at all. You are going for round so you will get well past it. I boil when I want to see what the wood really looks like under the wax or to accelerate the drying.


----------



## Dane Fuller (Jan 12, 2013)

I was gonna say just cut it to blank size and turn it off. Keller's answer sounds more fun though.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 12, 2013)

Dane Fuller said:


> I was gonna say just cut it to blank size and turn it off. Keller's answer sounds more fun though.



Sounds to me like a really good way to be living in the doghouse-Kathie frowns upon me cookin wood products- PS we have no dog or doghouse and at 20 degrees I will obey the rules..............


----------



## DKMD (Jan 12, 2013)

Sounds like somebody needs to regain control of their castle. It's time to man up and set a few groundrules. Rule number one...

Gotta go, I think my wife is coming...


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 12, 2013)

DKMD said:


> Sounds like somebody needs to regain control of their castle. It's time to man up and set a few groundrules. Rule number one...
> 
> Gotta go, I think my wife is coming...



:rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## davidgiul (Jan 12, 2013)

DKMD said:


> Sounds like somebody needs to regain control of their castle. It's time to man up and set a few groundrules. Rule number one...
> 
> Gotta go, I think my wife is coming...


Yeah, I read this to Suzie and she thought it was very funny. She says you are a funny "man", doc.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 12, 2013)

davidgiul said:


> Yeah, I read this to Suzie and she thought it was very funny. She says you are a funny "man", doc.



Yeah well, you tell her I'm jealous that she's laughing at other men's jokes. 

:wasntme:


----------



## davidgiul (Jan 12, 2013)

Kevin said:


> davidgiul said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, I read this to Suzie and she thought it was very funny. She says you are a funny "man", doc.
> ...


No worries, after reading your response, she still thinks you are a funny man too.


----------



## scrimman (Jan 12, 2013)

Yeah...if momma ain't happy, NObody happy. I heard that......
I think I'd just turn it off myself. It actually might help with the turning!


----------



## DavidDobbs (Jan 12, 2013)

Why do you want to remove the wax ? Is it in some voids? 

I just treat the wood like it is not there. If is real heavy in some spots might scrape it off. If it is in a void a heat gun works well.




shadetree_1 said:


> Question for the more experienced turners out there.
> 
> I know alot of you turners buy and turn green wood as it is easier to turn, I recently bought a 5x8x1 1/2" piece of green Birdseye Burl Maple shown below and it is coated with wax, and I want to make Turkey Trumpet call blanks from it, what is the best way to remove the wax?


----------

